# 96W Magnetic 120VAC MLV Dimmable Driver Installation



## interiano (Mar 30, 2018)

Any one has experience installing this on any project? Any wiring diagrams pictures?

Thanks


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What kind of project you got goin on there ??


----------



## interiano (Mar 30, 2018)

emtnut said:


> What kind of project you got goin on there ??



to light a LED power strip light.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

That's quite the project you got goin there :biggrin:

Commercial or Industrial install ?


----------



## interiano (Mar 30, 2018)

emtnut said:


> That's quite the project you got goin there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s residential.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

interiano said:


> It’s residential.


Check to see if you have wye or delta, then we can help you out :wink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It seems like you need 120v from a dimmer and low voltage to the tape lights. Check this out

https://ledi.lighting/drivers/dr-20w-24vdc-dim/


----------

